# Ob Roof Maintenance



## Cyber-Burn (Aug 17, 2011)

Good Morning,
I am new to Outbackers, but have read and benefitted from several of the excellent topics on the board. We recently purchased a 2005 21RS and everything so far has been in great condition. Yesterday I was able to take a ladder out and inspect the roof closer and I noticed what appears to be a loose board under the rubber roof. No leaks so far, but I would like to keep it that way. I also have a few small cracks in the dicor around the othe vents that need to be fixed. How hard would it be to lift a section of the rubber and re-attach the board? I assume this is what I would want to do?
Also how many tubes of Dicor should I order if I am resealing around all the vents and the area I lift up the rubber to fix the roof? I am not sure how fast the tubes go.

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

If it was me, and the loose board wasn't causing any problems, I would leave well enough alone.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Perhaps checking with one of the RV repair dealers would help regarding what to do with the loose board.

We just resealed most of the vents, etc on our roof and we used less than one tube of dicor. What we did find important was to make sure everything is as clean and dry as possible, and they say that it's best to do it when you'll have at least the next day clear so it will dry properly. After a few drying days, and already having a really clean roof, we put a UV coating on the rubber.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is nothing to attach to if you are referring to loose along the edge. Outbacks of that age have no support for the roof edge, just on the rafters. So there is nothing to worry about unless it is on a rafter where it is loose.


----------



## Cyber-Burn (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you. It does appears to have just come loose from the outside and not the rafters. Here is a pic (not that it is very clear). I have a video of it as well, it move down about a half an inch where the large water spot shows. Just to take advantage of your expert opinions. The roof needs cleaning, and I need to reseal around all the fixtures in the roof.










So if I understand correctly, as long as I make sure that it does not get worse, and that it does not puncture the rubber on the roof it should be fine? Thank you for the help!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Very normal for your trailer, it did not come loose as it was never attached along the edge to start with. I would not worry, just give it a good cleaning and inspect all the sealant for cracks or loose bits.


----------



## Cyber-Burn (Aug 17, 2011)

Excellent, you have eased my mind! I thought I was going to have "fun" next weekend. Thanks Andy!


----------

